# So what do we do now?



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

Where do we go from here? Looks like Dunleavy is gone for all of next year. Who do we draft? do we try to resign Rasho and Daniels? Any trade targets on the horizon?

So even with Rasho and Daniels contracts expiring we have no cap space. Unless we're the luckiest team this side of chicago our spot in the draft isn't going to be anything to brag about.

I say Daniels is out, Rasho is out. Move on without Dunleavy, because its just too risky to bank on him being back. Draft a 4, James Johnson?, who can run the floor with our PGs.

5- Foster, Hibbert
4- Murphy, Johnson, McRoberts
3- Granger, 
2- Rush, 
1- Ford, Jack, Deiner

Actually we look a little thin on the wing now.. so maybe Chase Budinger?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why would Dunleavy be out for all of next year? 

I'm against 'Quis's team option and re-signing Rasho. I liked both at different parts of the season, but they're still aging and often injured, which we don't need. If we can packag with them, then we should explore that, but otherwise, I'd rather give Rush and Hibbert more time.

As for the draft, we really need someone athletic. I mean, we're a fast breaking team and while our players can finish well enough, we need someone to throw down a nasty dunk. Seriously, that's all I want. Swingmen should be avoided, but a tweener forward like Earl Clark or James Johnson would be cool. I'd even go for BJ Mullens, even though he'd need some time. Since we apparently want a larger PG, picking Gerald Henderson or Terrence Williams and trying to groom either is a risky, but viable, option.

We can't exactly move on without Dunleavy. He's still under contract, so we'd have to explore some trade. If we really want a veteran big man so bad, I'm sure a team would go for a package of #13 and Dunleavy. I really doubt we keep this pick if we want a big PG guard in a draft of small guards, we don't need a swingmen, Centers are rare, and the Power Forwards aren't very powerful.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4062567

And misread it a bit.. it says out until 2010, not all of next season... So we're looking at gone until at least jan.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i would say you might as well expect dunleavy to be out for most if not all of next season. i mean lets look at it for a moment. i have heard that he is expected to miss around 12-18 months. and that is what they say 'expected'. truth be told, they don't really know for sure how long. but, lets assume he successfully recovers at a fast pace so by january he is practicing again. it will be 3-4 weeks to get back in shape enough to handle even small backup minutes. i wish him the best but we don't even know if he ever will make a full recovery. we can only hope so. trading him? not a chance. the dude is recovering from major surgery. no team is going to give us anything for a guy who is on the mend for something like this- just not gonna happen. he currently has no trade value.

rasho and quis are as good as gone. rasho is just too slow and has almost no interior game which we really need. quis is just never able to last for long before breaking down. it is the story of his career, he misses 20+ games pretty much every year.

as far as who we draft- well that will depend on where we pick and who is still around. bird has been doing pretty good with getting quality and does not give up info (as well he shouldn't) on who he is looking at.
i don't know much about this years draft so i will give a big "i have no idea who they may take" reply.
hopefully we can get someone to take a chance on tinsley. but i don't want a guy who has a long term contract. if we trade him, it must be for a guy who's contract ends as soon or sooner than his or it is not an improvement.


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

So what happens if he can't come back? If in 18 months it looks like he's finished for good, what happens then? How does an injury retirement effect the cap? And i'm NOT hoping for that, but i'd still like to know what our options are... I have feeling the odds of the old Dunleavy coming back are only 50/50.

So with Daniels gone, and Dunleavy out our starting SG is Rush, and he's backed up by a PG. So I can't believe i'm saying this, but we actually need a wing. And we still need a 4. Unless we win the lotto i still say James Johnson or Chase Budinger.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Luckily, Brandon Rush really came on for you guys at the end of the season.

I'd hang on to Rush, Granger, Ford, Murphy and Hibbert.

You've got to look to deal Daniels, Foster, Jack and (obviously) Tinsley.

Utah seems as though they would be a great trade partner. Maybe a S&T deal for Millsap?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You've got to look to deal Jack




I love Jack, plus he's really important to this team....There's no way I'd trade him unless it's something just too good to resist.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I love Jack, plus he's really important to this team....There's no way I'd trade him unless it's something just too good to resist.


Yeh, I really like Jack right now. He's not my ideal PG, but I'd love for him to play 25 mpg as a backup PG and sometimes SG. Ford probably needs to go, though. We need more of a passer.


----------

